# Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß



## bummi18 (30. Januar 2019)

*Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

habe heute die Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro verbaut  unter last geht die temp senkrecht auf über 70 grad hoch , kurioser weise bleiben die Schläuche Kühl , auch am Radiatoreingang kann man nicht wirklich Temperatur feststellen. Habe den Kühlkörper noch mal runter genommen... aber alles sah so aus wie es soll , Pumpe hat kontak zur GPU   (ja schutzfolie ist auch runter) . Irgendwie bin ich ratlos.
Gruß


----------



## drstoecker (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Auf welche Karte hast du das Teil montiert? Pumpe läuft mit 3000u/min? Lüfter auch auf 100%?


----------



## bummi18 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

auf die 2080   , Pumpe läuft volle pulle 12 v mehr geht nicht , hatte auch 50 % getestet , Lüfter 50 %.  wenn ich Furmark starte dann dauert es 2 sek. dann ist die temp von 28 auf 74 oben , stoppe ich den stresstest auf schlag wieder unten die temp. als ob der Kühlblock nicht aufliegt , ich habs aber kontroliert , sitzt gut drauf.  ich schick das teil zurück


----------



## wikblood (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ne Luftblase vielleicht !


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Wärmeleitpads nochmals kontrollieren.

Sind da mehrere verschiedene mit dabei reicht es aus das die falschen an die falschen Positionen gesetzt wurden damit ein Abstand zwischen GPU und Kühler entstehen. Wäre nicht das erste mal das so ein Montagefehler passiert. Genauso auch auf die Schrauben achten das sie nicht zu lang sind und auch so ein Abstand entstehen kann.

Also nochmals zerlegen und alles penibel nachgehen.
Die Wärme wird eindeutig nicht aufs Wasser übergeben.

Auch kontrollieren ob da irgendwelche Schutzfolien noch dran kleben.


----------



## Gerry1984 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*



bummi18 schrieb:


> [...]wenn ich Furmark starte dann dauert es 2 sek. dann ist die temp von 28 auf 74 oben , stoppe ich den stresstest auf schlag wieder unten die temp. als ob der Kühlblock nicht aufliegt , [...]



Das ist imho die falsche Schlussfolgerung. Wenn du den Stresstest stoppts und die CPU-Temp schlagartig nach unten geht bedeutet doch dass der Kühler richtig aufliegt. Würde er keinen richtigen Kontakt zur CPU haben würde die Temp nicht gleich nach der Belastung wieder fallen sondern die Hitze länger in der CPU bleiben da sie ja nicht abgeführt werden kann,

Im Übrigen finde ich die Temps jetzt gar nicht so schlimm, wenn man nen Stresstest startet ist es normal dass die Temp in wenigen Sekunden stark ansteigen kann. Und ~75°C sind doch noch abolut im Rahmen. Oder würde die Temp noch höher steigen bis zum CPU drosseln wenn du den Stresstest nicht abbrechen würdest? 

Warte ieber noch mit dem zurückschicken, vielleicht ist eh alles mit der Wakü in Ordnung


----------



## bummi18 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

habe 3 x zerlegt , Die Pumpe (Kühlfläche liegt sauber auf der GPU auf , fester will ich die Schrauben nicht anziehen da sonnst das PCB schon langsam anfängt sich zu krümmen. alle Pads sind an der richtigen stelle , Schrauben sind auch da wo sie hin sollen ( kann man auch kaum falsch montieren  da es anders nicht passt).   wie kann man fotos hochladen hier ?


----------



## IICARUS (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Jedenfalls stimmt da was nicht.
Bei diesen Temperaturen kannst auch bei Luft bleiben.

Meine 2080 kommt mit FurMark nicht über 45°C.
Bei mir ist aber ein Kühler von EK drauf.


----------



## bummi18 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

So wie der Abdruck von der Paste aussieht , schein es als ob der Kühler nicht richtig passt. Hatte vorher alle daten von meiner Karte zu AC geschickt um abzuklären ob das Passt.


http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/i/8t0k-8u-b124.jpg

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/i/8t0k-8t-d8de.jpg


----------



## bummi18 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

so, nach Foto Austausch mit AC kam heraus das Asus das design etwas geändert hat und die Lüfteranschlüsse stören , dies ist nicht aufgefallen (mir) da AC die falschen dicken 2mm Pads mitgeliefert hat , normal sollen da 0,5 mm drauf und somit hat es keinen sauberen Kontakt mehr zur GPU. Paket geht zurück und ich bekomme einen passenden Kühler von AC.   Da bin ich aber mal gespannt.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Dann lag ich mit dem Abstand richtig, nur das es nicht durch ein Montagefehler verursacht wurde.


----------



## drstoecker (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

auf dem foto ist das ja schön zu sehen das der kühler nicht plan aufliegt.


----------



## bummi18 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*



drstoecker schrieb:


> auf dem foto ist das ja schön zu sehen das der kühler nicht plan aufliegt.



richtig , nur mehr wollte ich die schrauben nicht anziehen da sich das PCB schon verbogen hat , kurios das AC mir diesen Kühler geschickt hatte obwohl ich alle daten zur Karte und ein Foto vom PCB gesendet hatte... und dann heist es auf einmal... huch  , der ist inkompatibel und es gab Lieferungen bei denen  falsche wärmeleitpads dabei sind. Wenn ich sowas weis kontroliere ich das doch mal bevor ein Produckt raus geht . wer hätte die Kosten übernommen wenn die orginal Lüfteranschlüsse abgebrochen wären... man Sieht nicht das der Kühler aufliegt. Service und AC  ... bis jetzt bin ich nicht begeistert davon.

Die 2mm für die Stecker hätte ich auch selber rausfräsen können , und 0,5 mm Pads hab ich auch noch zur genüge da aber dann dachte ich mir wegen garantie lass ich das mal.


----------



## Ace (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Weniger Wärmeleitpaste tut es auch


----------



## bummi18 (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*



Ace schrieb:


> Weniger Wärmeleitpaste tut es auch



richtig...    nach dem demontieren und neu aufsetzen hab ich etwas mehr drauf gemacht da ich schon die vermutung hatte irgendwas sitzt da nicht richtig. 
Alphacool hat den falschen Kühler nun zurück , nun warte ich das sie den neuen rausschicken.... die machen aber ein gewese , hab gesagt sie sollen den neuen schon losschicken , meinetwegen auf rechnung falls sie angst haben das ich den anderen nicht zurück schicke.....  aber nein...


----------



## Ace (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ich kann dir nur als Tipp geben,da ich den Kühler auch auf meiner Vega habe,den Zusammenbau gründlich zu Kontrollieren!
Es wird z.b geschrieben wie es hier in Bild steht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diese Schrauben kann man gar nicht mehr anziehen,wenn die Backplate drauf ist,ziehe ich diese Schrauben vorher an, sind in der Backplate nur Aussparungen wo der Schraubenkopf 
dann drin sitzt,aber!!! die sind bei mir zu lang,so das sich das PCB verbiegt wenn ich alle Schrauben fest ziehe,achte mal bei dir daruf,ich habe sie weg gelassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schrauben würden ungefähr da sitzen wo ich es markiert habe und da ist kein dran kommen mehr wenn die Backplate sitzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genauso drauf achten das die Nut komplett auf der Länge drin sitzt,da muss man schon kräftig drücken wegen den Wärmeleitpads auf der Rückseite
sonnst stimmen die Temps auch nicht und sind zu hoch.
Ansonsten kühlt das Ding meine Vega echt gut und die wird heißer wie deine 2080.


----------



## bummi18 (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

ja diese ominösen 4 Schrauben die ich vorher nicht festziehen soll... bei meiner Version kam ich danach nur an 2 noch ran, die anderen sind verdeckt... komischerweise waren auf dem kühler dort aussparungen vorgesehen ... sah aus als ob sie vergessen haben diese zu bohren. (hab ich dem Mitarbeiter gesagt das Ihre  Beschreibung der Montage nicht mehr stimmt.)
Ich werde berichten wenn alles fertig ist. Temps immo bei BF5  ca. 70 grad bei 70 % Lüfter was deutlich hörbar ist. (ok ich wollte ja ein Ref. Design da ich Sie eh unter wasser setzen wollte. Meine 980 ti hatte ich mit der Arctic Hybrid 140 sehr gut im Griff auf unter 50 grad.

Kurze frage , wie lässt Du die Pumpe laufen (Drehzahl /%) ?  Welche Drehzahl laufen deine Radiatorlüfter ? 
Vorher (Arctic Hybrid) hatte ich meinen Lüfter vom Radiator auf der Graka angeschlossen und konnte somit mit Afterburner ne schöne Lüfterkurve einstellen. Bei der Alpha  kommen die Lüfter aufs Mainboard , das heist ich muss einen festen wert wohl vorgeben ??

Gruß


----------



## Ace (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ja mit den Schrauben hatte ich auch Kontakt aufgenommen mit Alphacool und er meinte auch,das die Löcher
eigentlich durchgängig sein sollten.
Meine Pumpe läuft auf 100% und ich höre nichts,die Lüfter kann ich per Fernbedienung Regeln im Bereich von 500-1500U/min
ich habe ja noch die Eisbaer mit drin ,und alles in einem Loop.meine Karte hat so max.  siehe Bild in Battlefield 5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*



bummi18 schrieb:


> richtig...    nach dem demontieren und neu aufsetzen hab ich etwas mehr drauf gemacht da ich schon die vermutung hatte irgendwas sitzt da nicht richtig.
> Alphacool hat den falschen Kühler nun zurück , nun warte ich das sie den neuen rausschicken.... die machen aber ein gewese , hab gesagt sie sollen den neuen schon losschicken , meinetwegen auf rechnung falls sie angst haben das ich den anderen nicht zurück schicke.....  aber nein...


Hattest du den als b-ware bestellt?


----------



## bummi18 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

nein als Neuware.

Heute hat mir der Support geschrieben das die RMA noch nicht bearbeitet ist, das Paket ist seit Samstag dort. 
 Der Support von Alphacool ist echt der letzte.


----------



## Ace (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Naja die arbeiten Samstag und Sonntag nicht und heute ist Dienstag,bisschen Geduld sollte man schon haben.
Ich finde die sind sehr kulant,haben mir neue Schrauben gesendet und neue Wärmeleitpads falls ich mal neue brauche und das für lau


----------



## bummi18 (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*



Ace schrieb:


> Naja die arbeiten Samstag und Sonntag nicht und heute ist Dienstag,bisschen Geduld sollte man schon haben.
> Ich finde die sind sehr kulant,haben mir neue Schrauben gesendet und neue Wärmeleitpads falls ich mal neue brauche und das für lau



Im grunde hast Du recht , mich hat es geärgert das Sie trotz Fotos vom PCB / alle Nummern der karte mir einen falsche Kühler geschickt haben . Ich habe dann die Retoure fertig gemacht die (sogar Freitag schon das war) laut der Mail vom Support.
Die hätten doch das Paket schon raussenden können als ich Donnerstag das paket abgegeben hatte....  aber die hatten anscheinend Angst das ich die andere nicht zurückschicke oder so. Theoretisch hätten die Freitag den richtigen Kühler versenden können. Als ich gestern Kontakt aufgenommen habe scheint sich dann einer der Sache angenommen zu haben und hat sich gekümmert.

Die Mühlen arbeiten bei Alphacool sehr langsam oder die haben zu wenig Leute. Ich habe nachdem der Kühler probleme gemacht hatte gegen 9 Uhr die Fotos nach einem tele. hingeschickt zur prüfung , er sagte er ruft zurück , als ich dann Nachmittag selber noch mal angerufen habe kam dann gleich , ja der Kühler ist nicht kompatibel und falsche Pads sind auch dabei in manchen chargen. Der hatte einfach vergessen mich anzurufen. Das meine ich mit unzuverlässig/langsamer total überlasteter Support. Freud hat ne defekte Pumpe nach ner Woche zurückgeschickt , diese ging dann erst noch zu hersteller... wartezeit 4 wochen ! Sie hätten ihm eine ne neue rausschicken können , ihr wisst wenn alles auf wakü umgebaut ist und die Pumpe fehlt...  das macht keinen Spass.
So gut jetzt , der neue , hoffentlich passende Kühler soll heute zugestellt werden


----------



## Ace (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

yo sag mal Bescheid und schaue erst mal drüber bevor du zusammen baust ob alles passt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*



bummi18 schrieb:


> Der Support von Alphacool ist echt der letzte.


Alphacool itself ist das Letzte 
Übrigens ALC=Alphacool, AC=Aquacomputer

Der Laden hat keine Qualtitätskontrolle, oder keine Funktionierende. Was da alles durchgeht ist echt ne riesen Sauerei.
Schon alleine das "die Löcher SOLLTEN aber durchgängig sein"... JA MOIN sowas geht halt einfach nicht.
Oder Produkte versenden, die nicht richtig verlötet sind.
Oder ohne/schiefem/halben Gewinde verschicken, etc. etc.

Ich kann nur empfehlen so viel Abstand zu ALC zu halten, wie irgendwie möglich.


----------



## bummi18 (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

So der Kühler ist drauf , sitzt gut .  die Lüfter hab ich am Board , leider kann ich nur in komischen schritten im bios die drehzal regeln , 50 % ist mir schon zu laut , eine stufe niedriger sind 37 %  , ca 800 rpm.
Im stresstest 54 grad , beim zocken BF 5  51 grad , Lüfter hört man nicht wirklich , eher die Pumpe . soweit bin ich erst mal zufrieden


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Die Pumpe kannst du auch ohne Probleme drosseln...


----------



## bummi18 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

wie warm darf das wasser werden? habe mal gehört max 60 grad ? wenn ich die Pumpe auf 7 v nehme , höhre ich dann noch ob sie damit anläuft ?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*



bummi18 schrieb:


> wie warm darf das wasser werden?habe mal gehört max 60 grad ?



Die Pumpe kann das wohl ab, aber der Schlauch wird wohl etwas weicher bei den Temps... gesund ist das nicht. Ich bin mit Temps von bis max 45 Grad Celsius im Sommer zufrieden. 




> wenn ich die Pumpe auf 7 v nehme , höhre ich dann noch ob sie damit anläuft ?




Das weiß ich nicht... hab ja nicht dein Gehör und dein Case. 

Sie läuft auf 7 Volt jedoch super an und wenn dir das zu wenig erscheint, kannst du sie ja so einstellen, das du sie gerade noch so hörst. Wobei man eventuelle Startboost vom Mainboard nutzen könnte... falls für den jeweiligen Anschluss vorhanden.


----------



## Ace (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Pumpe geht von 7-12V zu Regeln,kannst du doch im Bios einstellen,ich höre meine nicht bei 12V


----------



## bummi18 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*



Ace schrieb:


> Pumpe geht von 7-12V zu Regeln,kannst du doch im Bios einstellen,ich höre meine nicht bei 12V



Ist doch keine PWM pumpe , wie soll man die übers Bios regeln ?  ab 50 % Lüfterdrehzahl werden die billigen Alphacool Lüfter nervig/höhrbar.
wie sind die hier ? lohnt der Umbau ?
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07CG2PGVG...olid=25AW0NXB0S8RL&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Ace (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Du kannst doch die Drehzahl Regeln der Pumpe im Bios oder nicht?bei mir geht das,oder nimmst ein 7V Adapter.
Noctua Lüfter sind schon gut und Leise.ich denke du wirst schon einen Unterschied merken.
bei mir sind es 2 Pumpen die ich bissle angepasst habe von der Drehzahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bummi18 (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ich hatte die org. Lüfter mal abgezogen um diese auf einen anderen Lüfteranschluss zu wechseln , dabei ist mir aufgefallen das dieses leise perm. klickern  nicht die Pumpe ist sondern die Lager von den Alphacool Lüftern  . die Pumpe hört man gar nicht   , hab heute die Noctua Lüfter verbaut...   was ein Unterschied   , das lohnt auf alle fälle.


----------



## Ace (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Wie gesagt ich höre die Pumpen auch nicht und habe 2 ,naja es läuft ja jetzt bei dir


----------



## ZakMc (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ich hatte auch große Problem mit der 240 GPX Pro auf einer Asus 2080 RTX Dual OC. Die Bohrung von der Backplate war nicht richtig und der Kühler lag nicht auf der GPU auf! Hat sich das jetzt etwas gebessert? Würde eventuell noch mal bestellen da ich eine Eisbär 360 verbaut habe.  Habe das Ding am Ende zurück geschickt, geht mal überhaupt nicht für den Preis!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bummi18 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

naja , der erste (eigentlich passende) M 01  Kühler hatte keine Aussparungen für die Lüfteranschlüsse und viel zu dicke pads für die vorderseite. jetzt hab ich einen M02 Kühler bekommen (eigentlich für ne 2080 ti) aber der passt gottseidank.  Angeblich  ist der erst neu eingetroffen und noch nicht gelistet. Temps sind sehr gut. Die orginal Lüfter kannst gleich runter hauen , dachte erst das die Pumpe dieses leichte klickern veruhrsacht aber es waren diese billig Lüfter und  ab 1000 rpm schweine laut. Mit den neuen Noctua  NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM ist das eine wonne  . drehzal ca. 70 % bei max 50 grad .

360 er Radiator für CPU und GPU wird denke ich mal eng , oder mit hohen drehzahlen und somit laut.


----------



## ZakMc (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ich hatte die Kombo  Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX pro M01 mit 240 Raid + Eisbaer 360 Raid. Das zusammenstecken der Raids und Pumpen ging echt easy.  Also müsste ich diesen noch einmal Bestellen und beten das er passt? Das wäre dann auf einer Asus Dual 2080 RTX OC (90YV0C30-M0NM00) & ich hatte auch das Problem mit Schrauben die dann verdeckt waren.


----------



## bummi18 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

seit heute höre ich die pumpe etwas , leises klickern... hab sie nun auf 7 v laufen da ist es weg.
Morgen kommt noch ein 140 Radiator zusätzlich mit rein, dann kan ich die drehzahl noch mal runter nehmen (lüfter).


----------



## ZakMc (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Nicht das du Luft im Kreislauf hast.


----------



## bummi18 (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

auf einmal ? das ding ist nagelneu ..


----------



## ZakMc (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Hat bei Alphacool nix zusagen. Manchmal sammelt sich Luft in der Pumpe das kommt oft vor wenn der Radiator oberhalb der Pumpe verbaut ist oder der Kühler nicht richtig befüllt ist. Da hilft nur etwas wackeln am Tower. Ich weiß auf der schnelle jetzt auch nicht ob es bei der Eiswolf 240 die Möglichkeit gibt zum nachfüllen.


----------



## bummi18 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

hab noch nen zusätzlichen 140 Radiator eingebaut  schläuch mit den kupplungen  extra bestellt, das befüllen ist etwas tricki und geht nur durch drücken der ventile und dann dort einfüllen .


----------



## Gerry1984 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Kann man da keinen AGB in den Kreislauf integrieren? Ist doch arg suboptimal so, warum nicht gleich einen Custom Loop bauen, das geht durchaus auch preiswert.


----------



## bummi18 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

naja , ne erweiterbare AIO , mit240 er nexxos Radi , pumpe , waküblock GPU , Schläuche  und Fittinge für 189 € ist schon sehr günstig , nachträgliches einbinden anderer komponennte dank der schnellkupplung easy. 
das war das hauptargument.Sicherlich kann man auch ein AGB einbauen , das ist alles möglich


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Alphacool hat da ja auch eine Lösung parat aus eigenem Hause. Diese nennt sich Eisbaer, denn der AGB ist dort vorhanden und passende Kupplungen sind dort auch verbastelt.

Meine Vermutung ist ja das die Eiswolf eigentlich nur eine Erweiterung der Eisbaer ist, um einen kompletten Loop zu kreieren für CPU und GPU.

Ich benutze übrigens selbst diese beiden AiO allerdings habe ich die Kupplungen entfernt, denn ich Wechsel meine Hardware nicht überspitzt stündlich um mir diesen unschönen Anblick geben zu müssen.


----------



## Ace (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ich habe auch keine Kupplungen mehr drinnen und habe die schwarzen Schläuche gegen klare getauscht.
Bei mir sieht das ganze jetzt so aus mit Eiswolf und Eisbaer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bummi18 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

schick schick
bei mir siehts so aus 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/i/8t0k-92-1f16.jpg

Die CPU noch zu Kühlen , dafür reicht der Platz nicht mehr , 240 er im Deckel , 140 er am Boden. Für die CPU  um sie ordentlich zu kühlen auch im Sommer muss min ein 360 radiator dazu, den bekomm ich nicht unter.
Die Schläuche gegen andere zu tauschen hatte ich auch schon mal im sinn , da mein Gehäuse aber zu ist sieht man das eh nicht. Für mich ist es wichtig das alles extrem leise ist , die Radiator Lüfter von Noctua laufen mit 750 rpm...  unhörbar , die cpu ist undervoltet mit 1,23v bei 4,7 auf allen kernen , Lüfter vom Dark rock pro 3 drehen auch nur knappe 800 außer in stresstests . Gehäuselüfter sind auch alles Noctuas. Ergebniss , extrem leise das ganze system. Ein AGB (kleines würd ich noch mit reinbekommen , dann würd ich aber die Schläuche ersetzen , passen den die verbauten fittinge ? sind das alles standardmaße ? Hatte vorher ne richtige AIO arctic 140 für meine alte graka und da waren minnischläuche drann und alles verpresst.
Gruß


----------



## Ace (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ja passt alles, einfach 11/8 Schlauch nehmen,sind aber schwer fest die Anschlüsse.


----------



## ZakMc (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Die neue Version der Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro ist jetzt verfügbar. Ich werde mein Glück noch einmal versuchen.


----------



## Ace (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Die 2 Backplate sehen aber unterschiedlich aus auf den Bildern


----------



## bummi18 (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

mhm ..  ich würde vorher anrufen und /oder ein Foto von deinem PCB schicken.

hab heute die aquacomputer Quadro Lüftersteuerung verbaut... das ding ist ja mal so genial.. Temp Fühler hab ich zwischen wärmeleitpad (hinter der GPU) und Backplate gepackt .


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Warum denn das? Die Aquasuite kann die GPU Temperatur auch auslesen und Nein der Sensor von AC ist nicht genauer.


----------



## bummi18 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

der temp sensor ist von aqua comp. , der der quadro beiliegt. ich glaube wenn auasuite die temp auslesen will muss hw gestartet sein , den sensor direkt hinter der GPU zu platzieren war easy , ca. 1 grad unterschied +- zur ausgelesenen temp , da ich eh nix anderes damit steuere und der sensor dabei war ist das die sauberste lösung gewesen .


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ja klar muss die Hardware gestartet sein und das ist sie ja wohl mit dem Starten des PCs... geht wenigstens meiner Aquaero 6 LT so. 

Den eigentliche Sinn dieser Aktion hat sich mir aber trotzdem noch nicht erschlossen, außer der Sinn war das einfache Vorhandensein auszunutzen... 

Ein Grad... so so und hast du den Sensor kalibriert oder direkt aus der Verpackung verbaut? 

PS: Den Sensor in die Nähe der Spawas der Graka zu setzen wäre für mich sinnvoller (gerade bei der passiven Kühllösung des GPX Kühlblockes) , denn die werden ja meist aus der Temperaturausgabe ausgeschlossen vom Hersteller der Graka.


----------



## bummi18 (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

HW = HWinfo64   , nicht den Rechner an machen .So hab ich das jedenfalls gelesen.

Der Sinn war einen Messpunkt zu haben auf den ich die Radiatorlüfter regeln kann.m  Radiatoren (Lüfter) aufs Mainbord , schlecht zu steuern mit der Gigabyte Software , nur Gehäuse und CPU Temp da als wert zum regeln . Lüfter an die Graka gesteckt (hatte ich mit der 980 ti mit einer Arctic Hybrid 140 auch so gemacht) Afterburner dann zum steuern, Lüfter drehen  ab  50 % Leistung schon (kein runter regeln möglich) und bei 50 % vorgabe Afterburner hatten die Lüfter schon 100 %,   ging also nicht richtig.

Mein Rechner steht im Wohnzimmer ,er muss leise sein , im Idle nicht zu höhren, CPU undervoltet 1,22v   4,7 auf allen Kernen , sehr sehr kühl (und sehr leise)  alle Lüfter (Gehäuse + Radiatoren  auf Noctua  NF-P Umgerüstet  ,  noch einen 140 er Radi in den Kreislauf der Eiswolf mit rein  und dann die Quadro gekauft . und da ich vorher schon immer auf die GPU geregelt hatte  hab ich nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht und es war so logisch für mich.

Sensor hab ich nicht kalibriert  ,er ist nur träger beim aufheizen und abkühlen , zeigt aber fast identische werte an (was mir afterburner anzeigt). Unter Furmark ne halbe stunde  bei 800 umin Lüfter auf Radi  max 48 grad , beim zocken 45 grad.

Regeln auf spawas ?  was bringt das ? auch wenn die Radiatoren Lüfter auf 100 % drehen werden die spawas nicht kühler, da keine aktive kühlung drauf ist,  ob das sinnvoll ist?

Im Idle  drehen die Lüfter jetzt  ca. 350 was faktisch extem leise/nicht hörbar ist , unter last dann ca. 800 umin ... sehr sehr leise ... und somit ist mein ziel erreicht  .  
Gruß


----------



## ZakMc (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Wie sind jetzt eurer Temps auf der GPU?


----------



## bummi18 (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

beim zocken 45 - 47 grad  , dabei laufen die Nanoxia aber nur max 850 umin.


----------



## ZakMc (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Klingt viel besser als meine 76 grad die ich habe!


----------



## ZakMc (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

So, ich habe jetzt alles zusammen gebaut. Mit dem Ergebniss bin ich nicht so zufrieden. Ich komme beim Dauerzocken auf ca. 59 Grad auf der GPU. Bissel hoch, ich habe schon einiges getestet aber wirklich besser wird es nicht. Lüfer gedreht, Drehzahl der Lüfter und Pumpe verändert.  Am Ende komme ich immer bei 53 - 59 Grad raus. Das Fractal Design Define S2 ist nicht so optimal für den airflow. Es sind 6 Lüfter auf dem 360 Radi verbaut mit 600 rpm und 2 Lüfter auf dem 240 auch mit 600 rpm. Die beiden Pumpen laufen mit 2000 rpm. Es ist immerhin besser als die 76 - 81 grad die ich vorher hatte und leiser ist es auch.
​


----------



## Gerry1984 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

59° beim Dauerzocken ist doch voll im Rahmen, was gibts daran auszusetzen?


----------



## bummi18 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

mhm , ich hab den 240 er im deckel , die Noctua Lüfter laufen max 800 umin , könnten aber bis 1200. den 140 er radiator hab ich im Boden und der Lüfter dreht auch um die 800 unterlast . die beiden frontlüfter hab ich auch durch noctuas ersetzt , sind 900 er und regeln auf gehäuse temp meist mit 60 % , genauso wie der Hecklüfter . 59 grad find ich ziemlich hoch . Pumpe lass ich auf 12 v laufen , bei 7 v hab ich ca. 1 -2 grad höhere temperatur.
https://www.bilder-hochladen.net/i/8t0k-93-45fa.jpg


----------



## ZakMc (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ich habe da einige Details vergessen. Verbaut ist ein 8700k@5ghz mit 1,430 vcore +eine 2080 rtx @2100 mhz mit 1,068 vcore. Also alles max out, sind ca 420 Watt unter last was abgeführt werden muss an wärme. Das ganze Zeug habe ich in einDefine S2 gequetscht. Ich habe das Setup noch einmal umgebaut. Den 240 Radi inden Boden (rein blasend), der 360 ist in der Front geblieben (rein blasend). Im Deckel sindjetzt zwei 140@600 rpm und im Heck ein 140@600 rpm (raus blasend). Alle Lüftersind silent wings 3, die auf den Radis drehen jetzt mit 850 rpm. Die Pumpenlaufen jetzt mit 2200 rpm. Jetzt bin ich am Ende auf der GPU bei ca. 50 bis 53 Gradgelandet. Würde ma sagen das geht voll in Ordnung mit den Temps.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bummi18 (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

mhm , ganz schön vollgestopft , ich bin auch kein freund von frontradiator der die warme luft nach innen bringt..  bei deinem System würd ich über ein anderes gehäuse nachdenken 

und wieso übertacktest du dauerhaft so hoch , dein System hat doch für alle Games noch genug Power. ??


----------



## IICARUS (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*



bummi18 schrieb:


> mhm , ganz schön vollgestopft , ich bin auch kein freund von frontradiator der die warme luft nach innen bringt..  bei deinem System würd ich über ein anderes gehäuse nachdenken


Wieso soll das schlecht sein? Er hat keinen CPU und GPU Kühler mehr die frische Luft brauchen, daher ja der Radiator. Der Rest kommt auch mit der aufgewärmten Luft aus was bei  Luftkühlung sogar noch wärmer wäre. Mit seiner Konstellation wird das Wasser mit der Temperatur aus dem Raum gekühlt und nicht mit der wärmeren Luft aus dem Gehäuse. Den laut Naturgesetz kann eine Luftkühlung was ein Radiator im Endeffekt auch ist nur bis zur Umgebungstemperatur herunter Kühlen. In diesem Fall wird er etwa 5-10°C bessere Temperaturen erreichen.


----------



## ZakMc (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*



bummi18 schrieb:


> mhm , ganz schön vollgestopft , ich bin auch kein freund von frontradiator der die warme luft nach innen bringt..  bei deinem System würd ich über ein anderes gehäuse nachdenken



Ich mag keine großen Tower und diesen habe ich erst letztes Jahr erst gekauft.



bummi18 schrieb:


> und wieso übertacktest du dauerhaft so hoch , dein System hat doch für alle Games noch genug Power. ??



Klar warum nicht und außerdem weil  ich es kann. 




IICARUS schrieb:


> Wieso soll das schlecht sein? Er hat keinen CPU und GPU Kühler mehr die frische Luft brauchen, daher ja der Radiator. Der Rest kommt auch mit der aufgewärmten Luft aus was bei  Luftkühlung sogar noch wärmer wäre. Mit seiner Konstellation wird das Wasser mit der Temperatur aus dem Raum gekühlt und nicht mit der wärmeren Luft aus dem Gehäuse. Den laut Naturgesetz kann eine Luftkühlung was ein Radiator im Endeffekt auch ist nur bis zur Umgebungstemperatur herunter Kühlen. In diesem Fall wird er etwa 5-10°C bessere Temperaturen erreichen.



Da gebe ich dir recht, ich habe vieles getestet, da durch das der Tower nicht so groß ist staute sich irgendwann die Luft unter dem Deckel und der Radi hat die warme Luft angesaugt. Auch die Option den Radi oben rein blasen lassen war nicht so perfekt. Ich habe mich dann für den Klassiker entschieden, unten und vorne rein und hinten, oben raus.  Mit mit vorne rein und oben raus durch den Radi bin ich über 60 Grad gekommen auf der GPU. Die kompi alles rein blasen ca 58-59 Grad. Jetzt ist es perfekt und deckt sich auch mit deiner Aussage. ​


----------



## IICARUS (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Bei mir sind zwei Radiatoren verbaut und beide blasen rein.

Der Schlauch geht auch vom vorderem direkt zum oberen und da wäre es auch irgendwie nicht ganz so angebracht wenn vorne gekühlt wird und oben dann wieder aufgewärmt wird. Ich habe nur hinten ein Lufter und das Rückseite aus Lochblech und das reicht vollkommen aus. Die anderen Temperaturen sind dann immer noch vollkommen in Ordnung. Bei meinem Sohn haben wir den 240er Radiator auch oben nach innen blasend verbaut, denn seine Grafikkarte wird weiterhin luftgekühlt und so bekommt sie von den zwei Lüfter vorne noch genug frische Luft und die schönen LED Lüfter sind auch von oben her gesehen sichtbar.

Im Vergleich zu seinem vorherigem EKL Alpenföhn K2 haben sich die Temperaturen um ca.7°C verbessert.
Aber die Entscheidung bei ihm eine AIO zu verbauen waren nicht die Temperaturen, sondern alles aufgeräumter und schöner zu verbauen.
Und ich hatte die AIO als Set zu meinem neuen 9900K bekommen was ich selbst wegen meiner bereits verbauten Custom Wakü nicht benötigte.

Mein Prozessor(Boxed) war so als Set im Angebot und hat umgerechnet nur etwa 500 Euro gekostet.


----------



## HAZEzz (2. März 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

hey lieber veganer hatte mir diese aio für meine rx vega 64 geholt Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD RX Vega M01 - Black hab diese heute endlich eingebaut nur hatte ich Probleme mit den Schrauben an der Backplate diese gleichmäßig fest anzuziehen beim ersten mal hat sich die karte verbogen habe dann alle nochmal gelockert und eine nach der anderen immer eine umdrehung fest angezogen nun sieht es einigermaßen vernünftig aus und es kühlt auch gut nur würde ich gerne wissen ob jemand die selbe aio hat und mir sagen kann wie ich die schrauben exakt anziehe da würde ich die morgen nochmal neu einschrauben


danke schonmal

Tom


----------



## JonnyWho (2. März 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*



bummi18 schrieb:


> mhm , ganz schön vollgestopft , ich bin auch kein freund von frontradiator der die warme luft nach innen bringt..  bei deinem System würd ich über ein anderes gehäuse nachdenken



nur mal so aus Interesse, aber was für ein Gehäuse würdest du nehmen das du es anders machen kannst ? Wenn du 360er Radiator hast bleibt ja nur Front / Deckel. Auf seinem Foto sieht es so aus als hätte er front und unten, wobei ich unten nicht ganz verstehen kann. Ich presönlich würde eher auf Front / Deckel setzen. Ein Radiator in der Front ist aber immer gut, weil damit gute Temperaturen entstehen. Ich hatte auch mal so einen Aufbau und hatte dann 360er im Deckel und in der Front unten hinten einen stinknormalen Lüfter. Das hat völlig gereicht.



ZakMc schrieb:


> [FONT=&]Ich habe da einige Details vergessen. Verbaut ist ein 8700k@5ghz mit 1,430 vcore +eine 2080 rtx @2100 mhz mit 1,068 vcore. Also alles max out, sind ca 420 Watt unter last was abgeführt werden muss an wärme. Das ganze Zeug habe ich in einDefine S2 gequetscht. Ich habe das Setup noch einmal umgebaut. Den 240 Radi inden Boden (rein blasend), der 360 ist in der Front geblieben (rein blasend). Im Deckel sindjetzt zwei 140@600 rpm und im Heck ein 140@600 rpm (raus blasend). Alle Lüftersind silent wings 3, die auf den Radis drehen jetzt mit 850 rpm. Die Pumpenlaufen jetzt mit 2200 rpm. Jetzt bin ich am Ende auf der GPU bei ca. 50 bis 53 Gradgelandet. Würde ma sagen das geht voll in Ordnung mit den Temps.




Wenn ich es richtig sehe hast du eine GPX Kühlung für die GPU also die Version mit einer Pumpe drin. Richtig ? Demnach hast du 2 Pumpen im Kreislauf. Macht das nix aus ?


----------



## HAZEzz (2. März 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*



ZakMc schrieb:


> [FONT=&]Ich habe da einige Details vergessen. Verbaut ist ein 8700k@5ghz mit 1,430 vcore +eine 2080 rtx @2100 mhz mit 1,068 vcore. Also alles max out, sind ca 420 Watt unter last was abgeführt werden muss an wärme. Das ganze Zeug habe ich in einDefine S2 gequetscht. Ich habe das Setup noch einmal umgebaut. Den 240 Radi inden Boden (rein blasend), der 360 ist in der Front geblieben (rein blasend). Im Deckel sindjetzt zwei 140@600 rpm und im Heck ein 140@600 rpm (raus blasend). Alle Lüftersind silent wings 3, die auf den Radis drehen jetzt mit 850 rpm. Die Pumpenlaufen jetzt mit 2200 rpm. Jetzt bin ich am Ende auf der GPU bei ca. 50 bis 53 Gradgelandet. Würde ma sagen das geht voll in Ordnung mit den Temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der PCB ist ganz schön gebogen oder hab ich nen Knick in der Optik ;D


----------



## GlaeschenMaggi (2. März 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ich habe auf meiner Zotac GTX 1080ti Mini ebenfalls einen GPX mit 240er Radiator verbaut. ehrlich gesagt ist mein PCB ebenfalls minimal gebogen, was an festgeklebten Gummis auf der Platine liegt. Von denen hat sich einer gelöst, sodass sie da halt auf einer Seite ein bisschen gebogen ist. Aber das macht nichts. 
Zu den Temperaturen, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich ebenfalls nicht so überzeugt bin. Wenn ich meine Karte 250W ziehen lasse, dann wird die schon mal über 60 Grad warm in Benchmarks wie Unigine Heaven. Die Wärme wird ja auch abgeführt an den Radiator, aber ich denke, dass ein 240er dafür einfach zu wenig ist. Momentan habe ich deshalb meine Karte undervolted auf 0,975V bei ca. 1900 MHz. Damit verbraucht mir die Karte deutlich weniger, was sich in besseren Temperaturen widerspiegelt. 
Auch nervt mich, dass meine GPX Pro immer alle paar Wochen immer mal wieder ein wenig hin und her bewegt werden muss, da sich ansonsten die Luft im System im Radiator oben sammelt und es anfängt zu glucken. Ich finde, dass Alphacool diese Kühlungs-Sets für so leistungsstarke Karten nicht mit 240er Radiator anbieten sollte, denn diese sind da halt schon absolut am Limit. Ein 360er oder 420er wären eher angemessen.


----------



## ZakMc (3. März 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Hallo hatte etwas wenig Zeit gehabt,



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Auf seinem Foto sieht es so aus als hätte er front und unten, wobei ich unten nicht ganz verstehen kann. Ich presönlich würde eher auf Front / Deckel setzen. Ein Radiator in der Front ist aber immer gut, weil damit gute Temperaturen entstehen. Ich hatte auch mal so einen Aufbau und hatte dann 360er im Deckel und in der Front unten hinten einen stinknormalen Lüfter. Das hat völlig gereicht.​




Das Problem war das ich oben und mittig ein Hitzestau hatte, die Seitescheibe ist sehr warm geworden. Ich hatte vorher nur die Eisbaer 360 Cpu verbaut den Radi im Deckel, Luft raus blasen. Ging gar nicht, es wurde die warme Luft von der Grafikkarte angesaugt und die CPU ging beim zocken an die 90 Grad. Deshalb Radi in die Front. Nach dem ich die GPX pro gekauft habe, gab es nur die Option Radi in den Boden und frische Luft ansaugen und oben am Deckel/hinten alles wieder raus.



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig sehe hast du eine GPX Kühlung für die GPU also die Version mit einer Pumpe drin. Richtig ? Demnach hast du 2 Pumpen im Kreislauf. Macht das nix aus ?



Ist absolut kein Problem mit zwei Pumpen.




HAZEzz schrieb:


> Der PCB ist ganz schön gebogen oder hab ich nen Knick in der Optik ;D



Sieht auf dem Bild schlimmer aus als es ist, hatte bis jetzt keine Lust alles noch einmal auseinander zu bauen. 



GlaeschenMaggi schrieb:


> Zu den Temperaturen, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich ebenfalls nicht so überzeugt bin. Wenn ich meine Karte 250W ziehen lasse, dann wird die schon mal über 60 Grad warm in Benchmarks wie Unigine Heaven. Die Wärme wird ja auch abgeführt an den Radiator, aber ich denke, dass ein 240er dafür einfach zu wenig ist. Momentan habe ich deshalb meine Karte undervolted auf 0,975V bei ca. 1900 MHz. Damit verbraucht mir die Karte deutlich weniger, was sich in besseren Temperaturen widerspiegelt.
> Auch nervt mich, dass meine GPX Pro immer alle paar Wochen immer mal wieder ein wenig hin und her bewegt werden muss, da sich ansonsten die Luft im System im Radiator oben sammelt und es anfängt zu glucken. Ich finde, dass Alphacool diese Kühlungs-Sets für so leistungsstarke Karten nicht mit 240er Radiator anbieten sollte, denn diese sind da halt schon absolut am Limit. Ein 360er oder 420er wären eher angemessen.




Kann Dir schon einmal sagen es wird mit den Temperaturen  nicht besser, ich habe die Woche den Kreislauf um ein 280 Radi erweitert, steckt im Deckel. Es dauert nur länger bis sich alles aufheizt & die Temps der CPU sind etwas besser, dafür gehen den Temps wieder sehr schnell nach unten, je nach Spiel lande ich so oder so wieder zwischen 53 -60 Grad. Fullcover Kühler ist besser, da das ganze PCB gekühlt wird. Ich habe jetzt am Ende ca 400 € ausgegeben ohne Lüfter. Da hätte ich mir auch gleich eine Custom bauen können aber wer nicht hören will der muss füllen. 

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Temperaturverlauf GPU. Erste hälfte Pubg  (rennt in das FPS Limit 144 fps) bis 2:30 dann Mordors Schatten 2.


----------



## ZakMc (3. März 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Sorry, Doppel-Post


----------



## GlaeschenMaggi (3. März 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Da hast du wahrscheinlich absolut Recht, ich werde mir bei meiner nächsten Karte wahrscheinlich, falls ich diese denn mit Wasser kühlen sollte, ebenfalls einen gescheiten "fullcover" Kühlblock holen. Da höre ich lieber auf den Rat eines guten Freundes, welcher mir gesagt hat, dass ich mich das nächste mal einfach was gescheites holen soll. Also ich glaube, dass ich mir für meine nächste CPU eventuell eine "custom" Wasserkühlung aus dem Hause EKWB holen werde. Dann würde ich für meine nächste Grafikkarte auch einen gescheiten Block kaufen. 
Das ist zwar kostspielig, aber dafür eine effektive und längerfristige Investition. Da höre ich lieber auf dich und spare mein Geld nun lieber für eine richtige "custom" Kühlung als diese momentane Kühlung zu erweitern. 

Bei mir ist das mit der Abwärme vor allem halt noch extremer, da meine Karte noch ein paar Watt mehr zieht. Zumal ich noch die Zotac Mini habe, welche ein dicht bepacktes PCB besitzt und daher zu einer höheren Hitzeentwicklung neigt. Mein System läuft zwar sehr gut und leise, aber mit OC ist da nicht viel drin. Wehe ich drehe das "power limit" auf 120% auf, dann zieht die Karte bis zu 300W. Da würde das Wasser wahrscheinlich anfangen zu kochen.


----------



## ZakMc (3. März 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*



GlaeschenMaggi schrieb:


> Da hast du wahrscheinlich absolut Recht, ich werde mir bei meiner nächsten Karte wahrscheinlich, falls ich diese denn mit Wasser kühlen sollte, ebenfalls einen gescheiten "fullcover" Kühlblock holen. Da höre ich lieber auf den Rat eines guten Freundes, welcher mir gesagt hat, dass ich mich das nächste mal einfach was gescheites holen soll. Also ich glaube, dass ich mir für meine nächste CPU eventuell eine "custom" Wasserkühlung aus dem Hause EKWB holen werde. Dann würde ich für meine nächste Grafikkarte auch einen gescheiten Block kaufen.
> Das ist zwar kostspielig, aber dafür eine effektive und längerfristige Investition. Da höre ich lieber auf dich und spare mein Geld nun lieber für eine richtige "custom" Kühlung als diese momentane Kühlung zu erweitern.
> 
> Bei mir ist das mit der Abwärme vor allem halt noch extremer, da meine Karte noch ein paar Watt mehr zieht. Zumal ich noch die Zotac Mini habe, welche ein dicht bepacktes PCB besitzt und daher zu einer höheren Hitzeentwicklung neigt. Mein System läuft zwar sehr gut und leise, aber mit OC ist da nicht viel drin. Wehe ich drehe das "power limit" auf 120% auf, dann zieht die Karte bis zu 300W. Da würde das Wasser wahrscheinlich anfangen zu kochen.



Es ist schon alles schön leise, nur oben raus wird die Luft etwas dünn. Ich fahre im Gegensatz zu Dir alles Max out. Ich habe über das Bios des Mainboards eine Lüfterkurve erstellt die 120er Lüfter gehen bis max. 850 rpm. Ich schieb noch das Log mit Min und Maximum hinterher. Falls Interesse besteht kann ich bei bedarf das Undervolting Setting von der Graka nachschieben. Müsste ich heute Abend nur eine Runde zocken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Dann werd ich mal meine Geschichte zur Eiswolf 240 GPX-Pro erzählen.

Nach fast 4 Wochen Wartezeit bekam ich Anfang Mai diesen Jahres meine AiO.
Also schnell gegoogelt wie übel die Demontage des FE-Kühlers wird, hielt sich zum Glück in Grenzen.

Bis ich dann das erste mal den FE Kühler von "unten" gesehen hab und mit dem AiO Kühler verglichen hab. Etwas seltsam kam es mir schon vor, dass außer GPU RAM und Spawas nichts weiter gekühlt werden sollte aber gut.

1. Umbau, Ergebnis: Kein Boot, kein Bild, nix.

2. Umbau, alles erneut montiert, WLP-Pads und Anleitung gecheckt, alles i.O. aber selbes Ergebnis, kein Bild, kein Boot. Anschließend nach und nach Schrauben des AiO Kühlers gelockert bis ganz gelöst. Einzig die 4 Schrauben um den GPU Sockel blieben montiert, keine Verbesserung, kein Bild, kein Boot.

3. Umbau, nun wieder auf den FE-Kühler, da mir langsam mulmig wurde, ob die Karte evtl. durch eine Unachtsamkeit geschrottet wurde.  (bin gelernter IT-Systemelektroniker und bastel am PC seit ~20 Jahren) Natürlich lief die Karte direkt los, nachdem der FE-Kühler drauf war.
Den Rest des Tages war ich erstmal "satt" vom Thema GPU-Umbau.

4.Umbau am Folgetag, ganz nach dem Motto, "irgendwas musst du übersehen haben". Da es sich wie gesagt um eine FE-Karte handelt und der Vorbesitzer exakt so eine AiO-Kühlung montiert hatte war ich guter Dinge diesmal zum Erfolg zu kommen. Denkste. Wieder den FE-Kühler runter, nach Anleitung die AiO montiert und NIX, Bildschirm bleibt dunkel.

Also folgte der 5te Versuch, mittlerweile mit eigenen WLP-Pad (Thermal Grizzly). Änderte auch nichts, Bildschirm bleibt dunkel. 

Nun verging mir die Lust und parallel wurde bereits das Rücksendeformular und -Schein gedruckt.

Einen Tag später, zeitig Feierabend, neuer letzter Versuch (6.!)

Da fällt mir nach Zusammenbau auf, dass rein optisch einige Teile Kontakt zum Kühler haben könnten.
Also nochmal alles aufgemacht und die fraglichen Positionen mit WLP-Pads isoliert. (Bild der in Frage kommenden Bauteile folgt...)

Ergebnis: Karte bootet zum ersten mal nach 2 Tagen Umbau und 6 Anläufen ins Windows.
Natürlich sofort Temperaturen gecheckt, erste Sahne, selbst unter Last maximal 53°C und durch manuelles OC sogar Taktraten jenseits der 2100 Mhz auf dem Chip. (120% PT & + 600 Mhz RAM)

Ein überwältigender Moment nach den Frustmomenten mit diesem 190€ teuren Spielzeug. 

Im Moment stehe ich gerade in Kontakt mit dem Hersteller um meine Erkenntnisse weiter zu geben, da es sich bei der Karte um die FE handelt sollte ja vermeintlich alles passen aber so richtig ernst genommen werde ich da nicht. Jegliche Kritik am Produkt, sei sie noch so konstruktiv ist unerwünscht.
Ich könnte jetzt hier noch viel bösartigere Ausdrücke finden, denn der Mailverkehr (9 Antworten) reißt zwar nicht ab, schiebt die "Schuld" des Problems aber immer wieder in meine Richtung. Seitens des Herstellers natürlich ohne Belege auf Vermutungen basierend, hab ich dann Erklärungen abzuliefern/ mich zu rechtfertigen.

*Darum poste ich nun hier, wer Probleme nach dem Umbau mit der Alphacool Eiswolf 240 gpx-pro hat, also keine Bild bekommt und über die 2070 kompatible Variante verfügt (ob das die M02 Rev. ist kann ich nicht 100% sagen, sollte aber wohl so sein) könnte sich trotz peniblen Befolgens der Anleitung Kurzschlüsse in folgenden Bereichen einhandeln.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Bereiche können mit den übrigen beigelegten WLP-Pads abgedeckt und somit isoliert werden, natürlich mit der Sorte Pads, die für diese PCB Seite vorgesehen ist. (In meinem Fall 0,5 mm Pad auf der Vorderseite, 2mm für die Rückseite unter der Backplate, hier darf natürlich nicht gemischt werden.)

Laut Hersteller kann es nur an meiner Karte liegen, was ich jedoch mit dem FE-Kühler widerlegen kann.

Nichts desto trotz möchte ich deshalb hier die Info geben, da ich mit der funktionierenden Karte und AiO sehr zufrieden bin und nach all den Negativen Punkten muss das mal noch gesagt werden.

Montage ist (eigentlich) mega leicht, paar Pads zuschneiden, bisschen WLP drauf und montieren, fertig.

Die Kühlleistung ist meines Erachtens gut. Mit 2050Mhz Chip und 7600Mhz RAM @ 52 °C @ ~1000RPM nahezu unhörbar, die Pumpe macht akustisch auch einen guten Job (läuft derzeit auf 100%).
Die Länge der beigelegten Schläuche + Schnellkupplungen mögen nicht jedem ins Bild passen, erleichtert jedoch die Montage und die Suche nach eine guten Position allgemein.

Zubehör war auch in ausreichendem Maß vorhanden, schön wäre es natürlich auch, könnte man die Lüfter an der GPU anschließen und steuern, jedoch scheint noch kein Hersteller einen Adapter für die neue Anschlussleiste der Turing Karten entworfen zu haben, dass war mir allerdings vorher auch schon klar. (Wenn da jemand andere Infos hat, her damit^^)

Mehr Leistung gibt es dann für noch mehr Geld und Custom Loops, aber grundsätzlich muss sich die Eiswolf AiO nicht verstecken. In den gesteckten Grenzen macht sie Ihren Job bislang gut. Der Preis könnte zwar 20-30€ geringer sein aber verglichen mit dem ein oder anderen Fullcover Kühler ist der Preis fürs Set im Ganzen gerechtfertigt (außer man hat nur Probleme, wie ich) 

Mit den beigelegten Lüftern hatte ich keine Probleme oder Auffälligkeiten, hab diese dennoch gegen Noctua's ersetzt, da diese sonst im Schrank einstauben. Extra angeschafft hätte ich die jetzt nicht, wie das in 6 Monaten gewesen wäre vermag ich aber auch nicht zu beurteilen. Da ich jedoch öfters gelesen hab, wie schlimm die Lüfter angeblich sind, meine waren es nicht und für Normalsterbliche auch auszuhalten. Bei wem im gesamten Gehäuse kein Lüfter über 700 Rpm dreht, der könnte die schon wahrnehmen aber beschriebene Punkte wie Klackern oder Schleifen konnte ich in der kurzen Phase nicht feststellen.

Wenn jemand Fragen hat, immer her damit.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ich denke nicht das sich die Eiswolf 240 GPX verstecken muss, die Eiswolf war schon immer eine ordentliche GPU Kühlung. Was mich persönlich etwas irritiert ist die Tatsache das die ganzen VRMs und co nur passiv gekühlt werden. Ich stehe zur zeit vor genau der gleichen Überlegung Eiswolf 240 GPX oder eine vielleicht bessere Lösung Kraken G12 + 240mm AiO. Da hätte ich zumindest noch einen 100mm Lüfter der auf diese "Weichteile" geht und für etwas Luft sorgt. Aus Kostensicht ist zumindest die G12 Methode günstiger, selbst bei Amazon kostet mich das mit einer 280mm Aio und 2 guten Lüftern ca 150€ die Eiswolf GPX 240 kostet glaub ich 190€ derzeit.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Für den Fall hab ich ein Lüfter am Boden meines Cases befestigt.

Die schiere Masse des Kühlers hat bei mir für einen Vertrauensbonus gesorgt, dagegen wirkt die Kraken G12 schon fast ein wenig filigran.

Letztlich eine Frage des Preises und der zukünftigen Planung, denn die Erweiterbarkeit ist irgendwie schon sexy^^, bei Bedarf noch nen 2ten Radi mit dazu und fertig. Wie oft dieser Moment aber wirklich zum tragen kommt muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.  

Da ich die Kraken G12 Variante nicht vorliegen hab und keine Erfahrungen aus dem nächsten Bekanntenkreis habe, kann ich dir für deine Entscheidung auch keinen Tipp geben. Im Zweifel einfach nach Preis und Verfügbarkeit gehen aber soweit warst du sicher schon^^.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ich bin schon soweit das ich noch einen Klick bei Amazon davon entfernt bin morgen eine G12 + 280 AiO zu erhalten ^^ Die Erweiterbarkeit ist sicher eine tolle Sache, auch der Verbund mit einer Eisbär Aio für die CPU ist super. 2 Pumpen die sehr leise sind und alles kann ohne Sauerei verbunden und nachgefüllt werden.  Derzeit ist ja leider die Eiswolf nicht lieferbar, angeblich in 2 bis 3 Tagen aber das steht schon dutzende Tage auf der Webseite. Ich denke ich werde zur G12 Lösung greifen und das mal testen.


----------



## JonnyWho (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Falls es wen interessiert, es gibt seid heute wieder eine Eiswolf GPX 240 für die 2080 und 2080 Ti bei Aquatuning. Die Endung ist diesmal M06. Link: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080Ti - Black M01 | All-in-One GPU | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany  Der Block ist etwas anders gemacht als der letzte, weshalb ich stark davon ausgehe das es der Nachfolger ist und das Problem das Shorty geschrieben hat nun behoben ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Hm, dazu würde ich wirklich gern mal meine Antworten Seitens Aquatuning posten, jedoch verzichte ich, nachgetreten wird nicht.

Dennoch ein kleiner Auszug, mir wurde 3x in Folge gesagt, dass es technisch "eigentlich" nicht möglich sei, dass ich dort Kontakt zwischen PCB und Kühler haben kann. (siehe Bild von meinem  Beitrag zuvor)

Obwohl es offensichtlich doch möglich war, sonst hätte ich ja kein Problem gehabt. 

*Jetzt schau ich mir die Kontaktflächen des neuen Kühlkörpers M08 an und es wurden exakt an den von mir vermuteten Positionen Aussparungen eingefügt.
*
Einfach nur noch lächerlich, zumal meine Mails offenbar seitens Aquatuning nicht mehr bearbeitet oder beantwortet werden.

Ich rate jedem Interessenten dazu, bei einem anderen Unternehmen einzukaufen, 190 € für ein experimentelles Kit ohne Unterstützung seitens des Herstellers ist eine Frechheit.


----------



## JonnyWho (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

ja mich wundert es auch das genau an der Stelle jetzt was verändert wurde aber man dir sagte das es nicht möglich ist. Da hat Rolli wohl richtig gehandelt mit seinem G12 AiO Wunsch.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ja klar, bin übrigens auch der Erste, der da laut Kundendienst Probleme hatte.

Hab anschließend mal auf diesen Thread hier verlinkt und gefragt wohin die Falschaussagen/ Fehlinformationen führen sollen.

Leider unbeantwortet, besonders witzig ist ja, dass das geänderte Layout längst in Produktion ist, man mich aber als Einzelfall abspeist und jeglicher Fehler/ Abweichung an meiner Grafikkarte begründet sein muss. 
All das, während das neue Layout gerade verpackt wird und im Shop gelistet wird.

Ich hab ja auch Kundenkontakt und bekomme auch nicht jede Änderung unserer Produktion mit, oft werd ich selbst vor Ort von den Änderungen überrascht, nur eins vermeide ich in diesem Moment, die Schuld dem Kunden zu übertragen, speziell wenn ich selber ein Mangel an Infos habe. Ich hab auch ein wenig Mitleid, mit dem Azubi, der meine Mails immer beantwortet. Eventuell muss man sich als Firma auch überlegen, WEN man WO am sinnvollsten einsetzt. Ich kann mit dieser Vorgehensweise jedenfalls kein kundenorientiertes abarbeiten der Mails vorstellen. Dann lieber gleich eine automatische Mail, " Danke für Ihre Anfrage, wir werden uns damit befassen und mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen." hätte gereicht.

Stattdessen, "ne, kann gar nicht sein, ihre Karte ist defekt" ist eben die Schuld komplett auf den Kunden abgewälzt und ihn mit seinem Problem allein gelassen.

Darum gibts von mit auch keine Empfehlung bzgl der Eiswolf-Kühlung, obwohl sie, wenn einmal Alles passt wirklich gut funktioniert.
Mit so einem Service kann ich das Zeug auch direkt über Gearbest in China ordern... zu einem Drittel des Preises.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Der Kundendienst von denen war mal so gut und von heute auf morgen haben sie sich überall zurückgezogen und gleichzeitig massiv nachgelassen, ich versteh das auch überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Ich hab das mit der M06 auch gesehen aber da stehen im Gegensatz zur M01 keine Grafikkarten dabei. Da ich Sie gerne gehabt hätte, hab ich Aquatuning angeschrieben und gefragt ob die Referenz Designs nach wie vor möglich sind oder für welche Karte das ganze ist, weil der Block ja anders ist. Das Ticket wurde auf erledigt gesetzt ohne Antwort. Da arbeitet beim Support scheinbar auch nur noch eine Bürodame, schade irgendwie. Ich hab dann doch meine G12 und eine Water 3.0 TT AiO bestellt für die Grafikkarte. Ich hoffe die Temperaturen werden passen und der Luftkühler schafft es die warme Luft ordentlich wegzuschaufeln. Sonst werde ich mir wohl eine AiO selbst bauen, hab noch eine Eisbär Solo Pumpe hier von früher rumliegen und nen alten Radiator.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Gute Wahl, sparst dir viel Ärger. 

Parallel zu diesem Thread hier gibt's im Radeon VII Thread auch 2 User mit dem Eiswolfkühler und GPU's die kein Bild mehr ausgeben.

Da muss man schon vorsichtig fragen bei welcher Karte dieser AiO Kühler überhaupt passt.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

ja irgendwie echt schade, ich kann mich noch erinnern wie ich bei der 9xx Serie von Nvidia Top zufrieden war mit GPX und Eisbär Lösung und der Support einfach mega gut war. Naja, es gibt ja gott sei dank andere Lösungen und die Eisbär Pumpe ist ganz gut, der Kauf war zumindest nicht verkehrt.


----------



## JonnyWho (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Die Händler haben alle nachgelassen inzwischen, ich habe gestern auch eine anfrage wegen eines Produktes an einen großen Händler geschickt. Vor 2 Jahren hätte der Händler das probiert ob es geht und mir eine Rückmeldung gegeben. Heute kommt als Rückmeldung nur das sie wissen was im Netz steht aber selbst nichts dazu sagen können da keine Erfahrungswerte. Getreu dem Motto "kauf einfach und wenns nicht geht schicks zurück"


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Update von mir: Kraken G12 und AiO passt nicht, Schläuche sind zu kurz für vorne und oben. jetzt wird doch Luft versucht mit Morpheus II .. ich bekomm bald nen Krampf.


----------



## Ace (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro  GPU wird zu heiß*

Das einzige Problem was ich hatte, waren die zwei oberen Schrauben an die man nicht mehr kommt wenn die Backplate drauf ist,(ist aber glaube ich nur bei der Verga 64 so )weiß nicht ob 
die das mal geändert haben oder ob es immer noch so ist,wenn ja ist es fusch in meinen Augen.


----------

